# Should I buy it?



## Kdub19999 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello, any input / advice would be appreciated! I have the opportunity to purchase a 2008 X5 4.8 with 178k miles on for an incredibly low price..it’s a 2 owner, silver in color, clean title needs a few minimal (known) fixes i.e. passenger front door will only open from the inside, passenger airbag light is on...ect.. thanks!


----------

